# Browning lightning over and under 12 ga



## RAYM (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm about to purchase one from a guy and he says the firing pin spring is broke so it will not fire. It is a single trigger gun it's in good shape if say about 75% good any idea what it would cost to replace that? How much is the gun worth? Good gunsmith around Athens? Thanks


----------



## RAYM (Sep 14, 2013)

No help with this?


----------



## The Longhunter (Sep 14, 2013)

How does he know that the firing pin spring is broken?  Could be a broken firing pin?

With labor and parts, you are probably looking at $75-100.

I don't know a gunsmith around Athens that I would take an o/u to for repair.

These guys are top notch.

I had a Lightening and they are hard to price.  They were a "budget gun" and not much demand.  Caught between a Superposed and a Citori.  75% and needing an unknown repair, I'd be hard pressed to pay more than $450-500, if that.  Also, if it's been shot much, you need to check the lock up, which you can't do if it won't fire.  If the bolt is worn, that's a $300+ job.

http://www.pmsfirearms.com/index.htm


They have a mobile unit that makes periodic trips to Georgia.


----------



## RAYM (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## RAYM (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm gonna be getting an awesome deal on it. So I think it'll be worth


----------



## tom ga hunter (Sep 15, 2013)

Call Collie Jackson @ 770-464-4237 he is in Social Circle.


----------



## RAYM (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok ill check him out if all else fails ill take it to sumtoy


----------



## RAYM (Sep 16, 2013)

tom ga hunter said:


> Call Collie Jackson @ 770-464-4237 he is in Social Circle.



Thanks I spoke with mr Jackson today going to meet him Saturday seems like a great guy


----------



## tom ga hunter (Sep 21, 2013)

Did Collie take care of your problem?


----------



## RAYM (Oct 12, 2013)

tom ga hunter said:


> Did Collie take care of your problem?



Dropped it off 3 weeks ago and ain't heard a word from him, he normally take awhile?


----------



## tom ga hunter (Oct 13, 2013)

RAYM said:


> Dropped it off 3 weeks ago and ain't heard a word from him, he normally take awhile?



I'd call him & tell min you need it.


----------



## RAYM (Oct 13, 2013)

tom ga hunter said:


> I'd call him & tell min you need it.



That's what I was thinking I called  about 3 days after I dropped it off and it sounded like it made him mad that I called so I haven't talked to him since but a buddy of mine said it takes him awhile but he's good, if I don't hear from him by Friday ima call him


----------



## RAYM (Nov 18, 2013)

Still not done


----------

